# Hi HTS! Room size question here



## justin72 (Mar 7, 2013)

Noob here, 
I am planning to upgrade my take classic to something more powerful. I keep hearing about small/medium/large rooms...is there some sort of standard to go by? I was leaning towards the Aperion intimus 4t hybrid. My listening/viewing area is about 12x15 but the room is 15x20. unfortunately the room isn't dedicated, it's sort of cut in half. Half den, half eating area. Is this ht area considered small? Any info would be great! Thanks.:help: Cathedral ceiling too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

15x20 would be about medium sized, the height of your ceilings will also play a big part.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Upgrading from the Energy Take Classic should provide for a major upgrade. Aperion makes a great speaker. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you aboard! :T


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would think you'd need to consider the full 15X20 as room size as the system will need to cope with the space acoustically and the cieling hieght also makes the room larger.


----------



## justin72 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes and the advice! I am having a hard time navigating this site still so sorry for not replying sooner.


----------

